# Bird Watching Basics



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I thought I would try to get the ball rolling in one of our brand new forums.  

Although most of our members here are mainly interested in our beloved pigeons, there is a whole world of other feathered friends out there to watch and enjoy.

The National Audubon Society says:
"Did you know that birding is the number one sport in America? According to US Fish and Wildlife Service, there are currently 51.3 million birders in the United States alone, and this number continues to grow!" 

For anyone interested in bird watching, the following link provides all the information you should need to get started:
http://www.audubon.org/bird/at_home/bird_watching/index.shtml

We will be looking forward to hearing any stories or seeing any pictures anyone may like to share about their birdwatching experiences.

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Lin! Great link. The bird counts are great fun and the ID'ing also. Hope that many of our "bird brained" friends will get connected here. 

Terry


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought I would try to get the ball rolling in one of our brand new forums.
> 
> Although most of our members here are mainly interested in our beloved pigeons, there is a whole world of other feathered friends out there to watch and enjoy.


Hi Linda!

I haven't been able to visit this site for the last few weeks, and I am thrilled at the addition of this new forum.

I just wanted to say that in the very near future I will be more active on this site again...I am not only a pigeon lover, but a bird lover too. I am not only a bird lover, but an animal of all kinds lover too!

Anyway, I am very happy to have another forum to reach out for info on...I always felt like I shouldn't ask a non-pigeon question...and now I can!

Thanks to all involved!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

never actually tried bird watching, doesnt seem like theres a lot of variety here, is it fun?

elvis


----------

